# Beinhart-Clubtour "Hochtaunus-Trailrunde"



## Mrs. Rocky M. (17. September 2008)

Und schon wieder ein Event  :

Diesmal geht es bi-geschlechtlich zu, auf unserer September-Clubtour Hochtaunus-Trailrunde! Jungs sind sogar ausdrücklich erwünscht (zum Reparieren der beim Trailfahren des häufigeren auftretenden Defekte J) !

Um nicht ganz so sehr in das Wanderergetümmel einzufallen, starten wir zur beinhart-untypischen Zeit (10:30Uhr)  und müssen aus sozialverträglichen Gründen die Gruppenstärke auch klein halten . Aber vielleicht findet sich noch ein 2. Guide, der bei großem Interesse eine 2. Gruppe führt  ?!

Wem die 35km und 1050hm noch nicht genügen, der kann mit mir von Hofheim aus starten, dann dürften am Ende je nach Route zwischen 1250-1300hm und 60km auf dem Tacho stehen. Das bedeutet dann aber: pünktlicher Start um 9:30Uhr in Hofheim am Kreishausparkplatz ! Wer ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung benötigt, bitte melden.

Auch hinter dieser Tour verbirgt sich eine Praktikumstour, die mich meinen Ziel DIMB-MTB-Guidine (hoffentlich) wieder ein Stück näher bringt....

Na denn, traut Euch!

Bis demnächst im Wald,

Marion


----------



## ChuckNorris (18. September 2008)

Ich melde mal 2 Leute an , bis dahin werd ich wohl wieder fahren können.

Gruß
Chuck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (18. September 2008)

Ich melde mich mal als dritter Mitfahrer an und komme dann nach Hofheim zum Kreishausparkplatz


----------



## prodigy (18. September 2008)

bin dabei! 

LG, Uli

BTW: toll gemachte Einladung!


----------



## 's Silke (18. September 2008)

Na, Ihr Beinharten!

Ich komme auch mit  !
Ob Ihr mich noch erkennt  ???


Grüßli
Silke


----------



## Mousy (18. September 2008)

Da melde ich mich natürlich auch an. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## picard (18. September 2008)

Dann bin ich auch dabei.

Gruß Michael


----------



## a.nienie (18. September 2008)

bekunde hiermit auch mal interesse
(ist ja noch lang hin)


----------



## carboni (18. September 2008)

Ich komm mit. 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Bettina (18. September 2008)

will auch mit


----------



## [email protected] (18. September 2008)

"Gruppenstärke klein halten" - ich hoffe das trotzdem noch ein Platz für mich frei ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lenkkopf (18. September 2008)

hallo, ich freu mich auch darauf mitzufahren ... grüßen marc


----------



## f.topp (18. September 2008)

Halt wartet, ich würde auch gerne mitkommen wenns noch nich zu voll ist
lg frank


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (18. September 2008)

Oh je ! Das schreit nach einen 2. Guide . Wer kennt sich Rund um Feldberg und Altkönig etwas aus, hat ein GPS-Gerät und Zeit, um mit mir jetzt am Samstag die Tour mal abzufahren?

Freiwillige vor, traut Euch .

So. Jetzt erst mal ab zum Hofheimer Biketreff ,

wir hören uns später wieder!

LG Marion


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (19. September 2008)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Oh je ! Das schreit nach einen 2. Guide . Wer kennt sich Rund um Feldberg und Altkönig etwas aus, hat ein GPS-Gerät und Zeit, um mit mir jetzt am Samstag die Tour mal abzufahren?
> 
> Freiwillige vor, traut Euch .
> 
> ...



Der zweite Guide reift  !!! Sieht gar nicht so schlecht für eine zweite Gruppe aus! Also Kopf hoch, alles wird gut .

LG Marion


----------



## Luzie (19. September 2008)

Hallo Marion, 

ich hoffe auf den 2. Guide, denn ich möchte auch mit auf den Feldberg...

LG


----------



## NoClickies (19. September 2008)

Hallo Marion,

ich hoffe ebenfalls auf den 2. Guide und würde ab Hofheim mitradeln. GPS hätte ich ja, aber leider keine Zeit, die Tour morgen abzuradeln (Muß arbeiten - "Extreme Gardening XXL"). Aber mit einem Track würde ich mir notfalls zutrauen, eine Gruppe zu führen

Liebe Grüße, Clemens alias NoTraining


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (21. September 2008)

Nun ist es amtlich:

 Wir haben ein zweites Guide-(Dream-)Team zusammen: Picard  wird Euch bergauf scheuchen und Mousy  die Bergabgeschwindigkeit bestimmen. So kann das Maximale aus Euch rausgeholt werden .

Vielen Dank an die beiden, daß sie heute die Tour abgefahren sind und Euch damit nächste Woche möglichst wenig zusätzliche Höhenmeter bescheren werden. Uwe, ich hoffe Du bist nicht zu sehr traurig darüber .

Nun dürft Ihr also alle mitfahren und Mousy und Picard haben sich ein fettes Stück Kuchen am Fuchstanz verdient !

Bis die Tage,

Marion


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2008)

Darf dann vielleicht noch ein Gast (ich) mit?


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (21. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Darf dann vielleicht noch ein Gast (ich) mit?



...na gut, dann sagen wir mal ja, weil Du so schön brav Werbung für meine Mädels-Tour gemacht hast . Ist Deine Frau Nachbarin wieder heile angekommen  ?

Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, daß man Dir rund um Feldberg & Co noch was neues zeigen kann......

Grüsse vom Kreishaus hoch an den Rosenberg !

Marion


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2008)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> ...na gut, dann sagen wir mal ja, weil Du so schön brav Werbung für meine Mädels-Tour gemacht hast . Ist Deine Frau Nachbarin wieder heile angekommen  ?


Ja, und sie hat auch schon ganz begeistert von der tollen Tour berichtet! 



Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, daß man Dir rund um Feldberg & Co noch was neues zeigen kann......


Oh doch, bestimmt!  Und außerdem brauche ich um die angedrohte Uhrzeit wirklich eine feste Verabredung, um aus dem Haus zu kommen... 

Ich freue mich!


----------



## ChuckNorris (22. September 2008)

Habe leider festgestellt das ich am Sonntag schon eine anderen Termin habe.
Ich mache 2 Plätze wieder frei.

Gruß
Chuck


----------



## Rockside (22. September 2008)

Ich bin auch mit dabei. Die Plätze gehen ja schneller weg als Fleischkäs mit Spiegelei (Was hab ich nur wieder für Gedanken...)

Grüsse, Rolf


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (22. September 2008)

Kurzer Zwischenstand, damit Ihr nicht zählen müßt : wir sind zur Zeit 16, d.h. 8 pro Gruppe - perfekt - wie die aktuellen Wettervorhersagen für Sonntag.

Vielleicht noch eine Bemerkung am Rande: *Hoch*taunus steht  für lange *hoch* fahren um ebensolang runter fahren zu können. Da rentiert es sich glatt Protektoren, soweit vorhanden, einzupacken. Das soll Euch jetzt aber nicht abschrecken  ....oder gar doch .


----------



## a.nienie (23. September 2008)

können wir dem michael vorher ein bein brechen?


----------



## f.topp (23. September 2008)

Konnte die Dagmar überreden sich ins hochgebirge zu wagen und möchte sie deshalb auch anmelden lg frank


----------



## picard (23. September 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> können wir dem michael vorher ein bein brechen?


Es wird doch wie immer nur Level 2 Tempo gefahren....
Aber vielleicht kann ich für Dich eine extra Tempoverschäfung einbauen, mit Deinem Hardtail bist Du ja bergauf den Fullys überlegen. 

Keine Angst so wild wird es nicht, nach dem Feldberg geht es fast nur noch bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (23. September 2008)

picard schrieb:


> ... mit Deinem Hardtail bist Du ja bergauf den Fullys überlegen.



Naja, an der einen oder anderen Stelle habe ich da meine Zweifel.


----------



## picard (23. September 2008)

Ach über die paar Wurzel bergauf fährt der Andi doch ganz locker.


----------



## prodigy (23. September 2008)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Nun ist es amtlich:
> 
> Wir haben ein zweites Guide-(Dream-)Team zusammen: Picard  wird Euch bergauf scheuchen und Mousy  die Bergabgeschwindigkeit bestimmen. So kann das Maximale aus Euch rausgeholt werden .




LOL, diese Gruppe dürfte die angegebene netto Fahrzeit um min. 50% unterschreiten 

Was macht man dann so früh wieder zuhause??


----------



## a.nienie (23. September 2008)

prodigy schrieb:


> ... Was macht man dann so früh wieder zuhause??


rumposen


----------



## Mousy (23. September 2008)

prodigy schrieb:


> LOL, diese Gruppe dürfte die angegebene netto Fahrzeit um min. 50% unterschreiten
> 
> Was macht man dann so früh wieder zuhause??



Mein Tacho zeigte, als wir Marions Tour abgefahren sind, eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit die nur knapp im 2-stelligen Bereich lag.

Je nachdem in welcher Gruppe Du mitfährst wirst Du evtl. zum Mittagessen noch nicht wieder zu Hause sein. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## picard (23. September 2008)

Mousy schrieb:


> Mein Tacho zeigte, als wir Marions Tour abgefahren sind, eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit die nur knapp im 2-stelligen Bereich lag.



Soviel zu den haltlosen Gerüchten ich würde einen 20er Schnitt fahren!


----------



## a.nienie (23. September 2008)

bergab bremst Du ja auch immer...


----------



## carboni (25. September 2008)

Morsche Uwe

Treff Brückenkopf Kastel um 8.00 Uhr? Schaffst du das?


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Cynthia (25. September 2008)

Wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei bleibt, würde ich es sehr gerne belegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. September 2008)

carboni schrieb:


> Morsche Uwe
> 
> Treff Brückenkopf Kastel um 8.00 Uhr? Schaffst du das?
> 
> ...



Wenn ihr die direkte Verbindung nehmt (Elisabethenstraße=Steinern Straße), immer geradeaus durchs Feld, braucht ihr von Kastel bis zum Kreishaus weniger als eine Stunde.


----------



## Caprifischer (26. September 2008)

tja...und ich wäre auch gerne mal wieder mit Euch gefahren (als Notbremse )... darf allerdings am WE mal wieder arbeiten... 

Víel Spaß Euch allen 

(...und meidet bitte die Notaufnahmen in Mainz )

Gruß Werner


----------



## Christian M (26. September 2008)

Ist noch ein Plätzchen in einer langsamen Gruppe frei?

Grüße Christian


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (26. September 2008)

Unser Japaner ist 19.ter und damit vorletzter Anmelder, denn ich habe spontan aufgrund der bomastischen Wettervorhersage beschlossen, die Gruppengröße auf 10 / Gruppe zu beschränken . Besser ist das, bevor uns die Wanderer auf den Trails einen Herzkollaps erleiden .

Also wer traut sich das letzte freie Plätzchen  zu schnappen ? 

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Mr Cannondale (26. September 2008)

carboni schrieb:


> Morsche Uwe
> 
> Treff Brückenkopf Kastel um 8.00 Uhr? Schaffst du das?
> 
> ...



8.30 Uhr dürfte doch locker reichen


----------



## aju (26. September 2008)

Dann schnappe ich mir mal das letzte Plätzchen!

Bis Sonntag
Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian M (26. September 2008)

Hi, muss leider für Sonntag absagen. Habe einen wichtigen familiären Termin vergessen.

Wünsche euch ein gutes Wetter und viel Spass


Christian


----------



## Hasehern (27. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

denke mein Beinhart-Beitrittsantrag von heute wird bis morgen noch nicht genehmigt sein. Würde also sehr gerne ein letztes Mal als Gast mitfahren.
Geht das noch?

Sonnige Grüße


Markus


----------



## Cynthia (27. September 2008)

Bin ich jetzt definitiv dabei?


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (27. September 2008)

Na bingo, dann sind wir jetzt komplett:

Aju bekommt den letzten Platz, Hasehern ersetzt den Japaner und Christina hatte ich bei den angegebenen 19 schon mitgezählt .

Alles wird gut und das Wetter noch besser .

Freu mich auf Morgen,

Bis denne,

Marion


----------



## Cynthia (27. September 2008)

Yupiyeh! 

LG Chris-Tina


----------



## a.nienie (27. September 2008)

noch ein freier platz. 
technisches k.o. der VR bremse.
Euch allen viel spass.


----------



## Bettina (28. September 2008)

Hi Andreas,
willst du uns sagen, du hättest nur ein Fahrrad?

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2008)

War eine super Tour, hoffentlich ist nicht viel passiert!  Nochmals ein riesiges Lob an Marion und ihre Co.-Guides (A,H,M)!!!  

Ich bin nun gut geplättet und erzähle euch lieber nicht, dass es bei mir wohl nicht das Schaltauge war, sondern die Schaltung einfach nur locker...


----------



## Mousy (28. September 2008)

Auch von mir ein Danke an Marion fürs ausarbeiten der wunderschönen Tour,
an Ulrich fürs Treppenfahrenzeigen (hätte mich sonst wohl wieder nicht getraut ),
an Michael fürs Bergaufscheuchen und an den Rest fürs Mitfahren. 

Ich hoffe das Bettina nichts schlimmeres passiert ist.

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Cynthia (28. September 2008)

Dem Lob schließe ich mich voll und ganz an!  Danke, Marion!!!

Super, dass ich dabei sein konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (28. September 2008)

Auch von mir einen lieben Dank an Marion! 

War eine sehr schöne Tour mit 1a Trails die ich teilweise auch noch nicht kannte. Dazu herrlichstes Spätsommerwetter , nicht so viel Wanderer wie gedacht und ein Stück Kuchen, was man mir zuhause trotz verspäteter Ankunft als gedacht  aufgehoben hatte - was schöneres kann man sich kaum vorstellen 

Gute Besserung für Bettina!

Uli


----------



## Luzie (28. September 2008)

Ich sage danke, bei meinen beiden Guides für das Wiederfinden der schönen Tour und bei Marion für das Heraussuchen und die Orga des schönen Tages. Das hast du gut mit Petrus abgesprochen. 

@ Bettina: Gute Besserung...


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (28. September 2008)

So. Nachdem ich eben meinen letzten Schützling mit gebrochener Nase und aufgerissener Mundhöhle zuhause abgeliefert habe , (Evelyn, bitte nicht zu sehr schimpfen, Bettina ist sooooo super gefahren heute !!!!!) habe ich mir jetzt ein Bad verdient!

An meine Gruppe: wart ne super Truppe und meinen Hut ziehe ich besonders vor den Mädels, die die ganzen heftigen Trails mit Bravour gemeistert haben ....und dann vor so nem blöden Baumstamm scheuen...... Bitte nicht vergessen die Beurteilungsbögen an Achmin weiterzuleiten, sonst muß ich glatt nochmal ne Tour ausarbeiten .

Die besten Genesungswünsche an unsere Sandbeißerin und nochmal vielen Dank an Harmut und Michael für's Guiden.... na,  Lust auf ne Trailscout-Ausbildung bekommen...? (hab ich Euch eigentlich erzählt, daß der Guide mit einem Fuß immer im Knast steht..... ?).

Bis zum nächsten Mal,

Marion


----------



## picard (28. September 2008)

Super Tour und tolle Organisation, vielen Dank an Marion. Auck vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer aus meiner Gruppe, die das doch etwas höhere Level 2 Tempo ohne großes Klagen ertragen haben. Dank auch an Hartmut, so dass ich mich bergab zurückhalten konnte.
Leider war das Ende nicht sehr schön, gute Besserung an Bettina.

Gruß an alle Michael


----------



## f.topp (29. September 2008)

na ich schließ mich meinen vorrednern gerne an. war ne wirklich schone runde mit netten leuten und tolles wetter. so soll es sein. gute besserung für Bettina auch von Dagmar. 
@marion keep on guiding


----------



## picard (29. September 2008)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Bitte nicht vergessen die Beurteilungsbögen an Achmin weiterzuleiten, sonst muß ich glatt nochmal ne Tour ausarbeiten .


Ja, jetzt wisst Ihr was man machen muss, damit Marion wieder eine Tour anbietet!



Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> (hab ich Euch eigentlich erzählt, daß der Guide mit einem Fuß immer im Knast steht..... ?).


Das sagst Du uns jetzt erst!


----------



## aju (29. September 2008)

Auch von mir vielen Dank an Marion und meine Guides Hartmut und Michael sowie gute Besserung für Bettina.

Hier noch ein Bild:



(weitere in meinem Fotoalbum)

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Ulrich


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (29. September 2008)

Auweia , unsere Cheffin hat's doch schlimmer erwischt. Bettina wurde heute an der Nase operiert und der Mundraum wieder zusammengeflickt. Das Jochbein hat wohl auch noch was abbekommen . So ein Mist .

Dann drücken wir ihr mal die Dauemn, daß alles schnell wieder heilt, damit Ihr Bike bald wieder Trails unter sich spüren darf .

Alles Gute Bettina  ,

LG Marion


----------



## Mousy (29. September 2008)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> (hab ich Euch eigentlich erzählt, daß der Guide mit einem Fuß immer im Knast steht..... ?).



Puh, Gott sei Dank haben wir nicht geguided sondern sind nur Deinem GPS-Track gefolgt. 
Bedeutet das Du hast mit beiden Beinen im Knast gestanden ? 

Ich habe noch ein paar Bilder hochgeladen (bei den meisten habe ich entweder zu früh oder zu spät auf den Auslöser gedrückt ).





Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. September 2008)

Super Tour! Tolles Wetter! Auch von mir ein Danke an die Guides Marion, Michael und Hartmut  für einen perfekten Spätsommersonntag 

@Bettina
Gute Besserung


----------



## Mr Cannondale (30. September 2008)

Schee wars im sonnigen Hochtaunus: danke für die netten Trials an Hartmut und Michael


----------



## 's Silke (30. September 2008)

Danke, Danke, Danke  !!!
Danke, Marion ! Danke Hartmut ! Danke, Michael ! 
Es war ja soooooooooooooooo schön!

Liebe Bettina , werd ja wieder ganz schnell gesund! Alles wird gut!


LG Silke


----------



## Bettina (1. Oktober 2008)

> Liebe Bettina , werd ja wieder ganz schnell gesund! Alles wird gut!


Vielen Dank für die vielen guten Wünsche und dafür das Bike und Auto gut heim gekommen sind. (Ich habe aber beides noch gar nicht gesehen ) Ich bin jetzt wieder daheim und: alles wird gut. Ich brauche wohl nur etwas Geduld. 

Und dann üben wir weiter  

Es war eine tolle Tour bei perfekten Bedingungen. Zum Glück war noch nicht Herbst 
Bis bald
Bettina


----------



## NoTraining (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe Mitfahrer,

unter dem Link 

http://sd.1und1.de/mc/pJILdhtYBaaZ4aUiapbakUafNa82a6

findet Ihr ein paar Bilder von unserer Tour 

Hinweis: Der Link für den Gastzugang zum 1&1 MediaCenter ist bis zum 31.10.2008 gültig.

Gruß, NoTraining


----------



## Hasehern (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mich noch gut an die wunderschöne Pfadrunde durch den spätsommerlichen Hochtaunus erinnern. Vielen Dank für die herrliche Tour an die Organisatorin, für die verhauerfreie Führung an die Pfadfinder und für die angenehme Gesellschaft an alle.
Gute Besserung an Bettina.

Gruß


Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

